# calling all reps (2)



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

You may have noticed a gradual proliferation of this sort of thing going on...










They are ready and waiting for you (*big* thanks to MikeyB 8) ) - all you need to do is head on over for instructions


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see my logo being put to good use! 

Can i have one? Maybe:

TTOC - Owners club Logo supplier

or

TTOC - TT Forum Irritant

:roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

And of course, a huge 'thank you' to Mr Powell for his original design


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

for those of you still following this, there is an update


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Still awaiting mine (patiently)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can all reps *please* check their emails 

thank you!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can any reps who did *not* get an email from me in the last couple of days (subject ended with 'urgent.....') PLEASE let me know?

Closing date is tomorrow..... (Tuesday March 2nd)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Closing date is tomorrow..... (Tuesday March 2nd)


What are we closing: a can of worms :wink: :roll:

Great work, Mikey and DIRY -and Kev 8)


----------

